# Looking for a Group in Fargo, ND



## Einan (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello!  I'm a new transplant to Fargo and am looking for any games to join in the area.  I'm not partial to any particular system, just jonesin' for some gaming action.  You can email me at anthro78 at gmail.com.  Thanks!

Einan


----------

